# could changing grip, change the head weight?



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2014)

I recently ( two weeks ago) had the grip changed on my SLDR driver. It had just a standard m32 golf pride, but the pro only had some multi compound mid sized so had that put on.

the head now feels very light and im not hitting the driver anything like as well as i was. Feels very strange.

could just changing the grip be the problem?


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 23, 2014)

Effectively putting a heavier grip on you've made a counterbalanced driver 

When I had wedge fitting the Srixon fitter mentioned that they prefer to add wraps of tape, rather than use midsize grips, as the heavier grips changes the swing weight much more than the wraps do.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Effectively putting a heavier grip on you've made a counterbalanced driver 

When I had wedge fitting the Srixon fitter mentioned that they prefer to add wraps of tape, rather than use midsize grips, as the heavier grips changes the swing weight much more than the wraps do.
		
Click to expand...

it feels terrible now, was hitting the ball well with it before, oh, well.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2014)

Do you know the difference in the weight of the grips?
It just shows that a few trams here or there can make a club feel wrong.
Many of us change grips without considering the weight and what effect it can have.
TM and Cleveland spring to mind as putting very lightweight grips on as standard - change them and it can put the balance right out of kilter.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Do you know the difference in the weight of the grips?
It just shows that a few trams here or there can make a club feel wrong.
Many of us change grips without considering the weight and what effect it can have.
TM and Cleveland spring to mind as putting very lightweight grips on as standard - change them and it can put the balance right out of kilter.
		
Click to expand...

no idea only that it is a Golf pride mid sized multi compound. The one that was on it was a very thin Tm branded standard that was a bit on the thin side.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2014)

Bit of digging later and...
GP Mid size MC is 62g
Standard SLDR grip is 54g
So assuming you have the same amount of wraps underneath you have 8 grams difference. Not much but maybe enough

Maybe going mid size from standard has made it feel "off"..?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Bit of digging later and...
GP Mid size MC is 62g
Standard SLDR grip is 54g
So assuming you have the same amount of wraps underneath you have 8 grams difference. Not much but maybe enough

Maybe going mid size from standard has made it feel "off"..?
		
Click to expand...

8 gram's is nothing, but its changed the feel completely, guess i will have to change it back


----------



## 3565 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes it can make a huge difference to how it swings, i have a hybrid that kept giving a draw hook which had a multi compound grip on and change it for a leather grip and I've been hitting the hybrid straight. My club maker has shown me the difference of just adding tape under the grip can alter its swing weight. If I was you get the same grip put back on.


----------



## SGC001 (Nov 23, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			8 gram's is nothing, but its changed the feel completely, guess i will have to change it back
		
Click to expand...

If you like the grip you can add some weight to the head to restore swingweight.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 23, 2014)

According to info found on t'interweb, it's 5g grip weight per point of swingweight, so you've made the clubs just under 2 swingweight points lighter.

You just need to put a ~54g grip back on.

Unless the previous grip had a load of tape under it, it might also be possible that the thicker grip (midsize) is causing you to lose feel through your hands?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 24, 2014)

Region3 said:



			According to info found on t'interweb, it's 5g grip weight per point of swingweight, so you've made the clubs just under 2 swingweight points lighter.

You just need to put a ~54g grip back on.

Unless the previous grip had a load of tape under it, it might also be possible that the thicker grip (midsize) is causing you to lose feel through your hands?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.

Ive changed grips before and never had this problem.

Stuck the spare standard stiff shaft in it yesterday that has the original grip on and felt so much better and went far better.

looks like the cost of the mid size was a bit of a waste of money


----------



## delc (Nov 24, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I recently ( two weeks ago) had the grip changed on my SLDR driver. It had just a standard m32 golf pride, but the pro only had some multi compound mid sized so had that put on.

the head now feels very light and im not hitting the driver anything like as well as i was. Feels very strange.

could just changing the grip be the problem?
		
Click to expand...

If you fit a heavier grip to a club it will reduce its swing weight (moment arm about a point 14" below the top of the grip). As a first step you could try adding some lead tape to the club head to restore its original swing weight and see if that helps. If not, it could be that the thicker grip is affecting your hand action. Over thick grips can cause you to slice or block shots to the right.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 25, 2014)

I recently bought an almost new Cobra Bio-Cell driver off the bay.
Lovely club, but the owner had a mid sized grip fitted.
Felt really weird in my hands so I quickly swapped out to a standard sized grip and I'm hitting the ball much better with it.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 26, 2014)

I like bigger grips (bigger hands).

My Squash rackets all had 3 towelling grips on to make the head lighter for whippy action.

Irons all have 2 extra tapes at right hand and 3 at left hand for a less wristy swing apparently.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 26, 2014)

Changing to a different weight grip WILL change the swing weight (not the head weight) but that's not as likely to affect performance as much as changing the grip size!

I've always preferred fatter grips, annoyingly just under mid-size, though they work Ok. Same with bats, sticks and racquets!

The 2 right 3 left (or similar) was a classic adjustment (along with 0.25 longer) that some fitters used to show they'd individually customised clubs! A 24 stone, tattoo-ed, pill-addicted (allegedly), Nigerian skinhead, to whom you just answered 'Yes Sami' when he told you his recommendation, was renowned for that (excellent fitter though)!


----------



## CMAC (Nov 26, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Changing to a different weight grip WILL change the swing weight (not the head weight) but that's not as likely to affect performance as much as changing the grip size!

I've always preferred fatter grips, annoyingly just under mid-size, though they work Ok. Same with bats, sticks and racquets!

*The 2 right 3 left (or similar) was a classic adjustment* (along with 0.25 longer) that some fitters used to show they'd individually customised clubs! A 24 stone, tattoo-ed, pill-addicted (allegedly), Nigerian skinhead, to whom you just answered 'Yes Sami' when he told you his recommendation, was renowned for that (excellent fitter though)! 

Click to expand...

I'd never heard of it, I just asked for it as the top of the grip can move a tad in my swing


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 27, 2014)

I changed to midsize grips on all my clubs, they are equivalent to a std grip with 8 wraps of tape I think. I guess you may need a little time to adjust, not to the weight so much, but the way the club feels in your hands. I like midsize because I have smallish hands but longish fingers, I get a secure feeling now that I am holding the club with hardly any tension in the grip.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 27, 2014)

It's amazing how personal grip feel is.

I prefer to build a standard grip up to 1/32" oversize which, depending on core size is 4 layers total.

I did try a midsize, but wasn't keen on how the club felt in my hands (too big) and felt I had to grip a little tighter.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2014)

Gareth said:



			It's amazing how personal grip feel is.

I prefer to build a standard grip up to 1/32" oversize which, depending on core size is 4 layers total.

I did try a midsize, but wasn't keen on how the club felt in my hands (too big) and felt I had to grip a little tighter.
		
Click to expand...

the grip feels fine and i like the feel of the grip, its the feel of the club head or lack of it i should say.. thats the problem.


----------

